# Interesting Historical Fact.



## thirteenknots (Nov 3, 2021)

*Genrikh Yagoda*
https://military.wikia.org/wiki/Genrikh_Yagoda#articleComments


Personal detailsPeople's Commissar for Internal Affairs (NKVD)Genrikh Grigoryevich YagodaGenrikh Grigoryevich Yagoda at the podium in 1936
*In office*
10 July 1934 – 26 September 1936Preceded byVyacheslav MenzhinskySucceeded byNikolai YezhovBornYenokh Gershevich Iyeguda
November 7, 1891
Rybinsk, Russian EmpireDied15 March 1938 (aged 46)
Moscow, Russian SFSR, Soviet UnionNationalitySovietPolitical partyCommunist Party of the Soviet UnionSpouse(s)Ida Leonidovna Averbach
*Genrikh Grigoryevich Yagoda* (7 November 1891 – 15 March 1938), born *Yenokh Gershevich Iyeguda* was a secret police official who served as director of the NKVD, the Soviet Union's security and intelligence agency, from 1934 to 1936. Appointed by Joseph Stalin, Yagoda supervised the arrest, show trial, and execution of the Old Bolsheviks Lev Kamenev and Grigory Zinoviev, climactic events of the Great Purge. Yagoda supervised the construction of the White Sea–Baltic Canal with Naftaly Frenkel, using penal labor from the GULAG system, during which many laborers died.
Like many Soviet NKVD officers who conducted political repression, Yagoda himself became ultimately a victim of the Purge. He was demoted from the directorship of the NKVD in favor of Nikolai Yezhov in 1936 and arrested in 1937. Charged with the crimes of wrecking, espionage, Trotskyism and conspiracy, Yagoda was a defendant at the Trial of the Twenty-One, the last of the major Soviet show trials of the 1930s. Following his confession at the trial, Yagoda was found guilty and shot.


----------

